
A React Starter for Beginners - 49531
https://github.com/eanplatter/react-starter
======
DanitaBaires
A great start on setting up Webpack which can take hours to understand just
the basics. I don't know if using ES6 classes is really beginner-friendly
though, because there's a lot of documentation out there using
React.createClass(), the translation is not often straightforward (e.g.
mixins) and some popular libraries like react-router explicitly discourage it.

------
reustle
This looks nice, but a bit more information and some explanation in the readme
would be nice.

------
tm33
Rad.

------
reustle
This looks nice, but a bit more information and some explanation in the readme
would be helpful.

~~~
eanplatter
Author here! I was actually working on that this evening when someone posted
it. The readme's got some updates :)

